# Forum More Stuff Oops!  Don't know my own strength

## shauck

Went to stay at a hotel in the city over the weekend. Had just booked in and was checking out the room. The walls had ply paneling and I was looking for the cupboard. I figured the paneling was like a hidden door so I grabbed the edge and pulled a bit.... Oh no!! Not a cupboard!! The panel came off the wall. It had been glued on, nothing more. The screws were only decorative. Very embarrassing.

----------


## watson

That's funny  :Rotfl:  
Didya chuck the TV through the window and into the pool????

----------


## r3nov8or

Did you ever find the cupboard?

----------


## shauck

Should have chucked the tv into the pool. Foxtel...I think not.  
The other embarrrassing thing is, the panel where the mini bar was actually had mini bar written on it. Eventually I noticed this.

----------


## shauck

I wasn't looking for the mini bar mind you. I was looking for a blanket to chuck over the hideously outdated, brightly coloured, vinyl, space age looking couch.

----------


## Ken-67

Sounds like a real classy four star place. :Biggrin:

----------


## watson

Not now.

----------


## shauck

Love to name the place but I don't think we do that here??

----------

